

Orthogonality is Pretentious - jeez
http://blog.ianbicking.org/orthogonality-is-pretentious.html

======
joshsegall
This is a silly argument and a misinterpretation of the purpose of
orthogonality. Orthogonality is not a goal in itself, nor is it's purpose to
eliminate redundancy. It's a tool to reduce entanglement of features. It helps
simplify designs by ensuring that changes to one feature do not affect other
features. This reduces the chance of unintended or inconvenient side effects
when making changes. This is helpful for software architecture in general, not
just programming language design.

------
Legion
"Pretentious" is among my least favorite words. It usually says more about the
speaker than the people that the speaker is labeling with it.

~~~
astrec
This is from 2006 and there's been a lot of water under the bridge since then.
Ian is an exceptionally smart guy and one hell of a hacker, I wouldn't care to
hazard a guess as to what he thinks now. Perhaps he'll drop in and enlighten
us.

